# http://ip:8080 Forbidden ISPCONFIG 3



## moodsx (5. Dez. 2010)

Hallo Forum,

habe mir eben einen neuen Server aufgesetzt mit Debian 5 und ISPCONFIG 3.

Soweit hat eigentlich alles geklappt, komme eben nur nicht an ispconfig ran.

/etc/apache2/sites-enabled:

000-apps.vhost:


```
######################################################
# This virtual host contains the configuration
# for the ISPConfig apps vhost
######################################################

 Listen 8081
# NameVirtualHost *:8081

<VirtualHost _default_:8081>
  ServerAdmin webmaster@localhost
  
  
  <IfModule mod_fcgid.c>
    DocumentRoot /var/www/apps
    SuexecUserGroup ispapps ispapps
    <Directory /var/www/apps>
      Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews +ExecCGI
      AllowOverride AuthConfig Indexes Limit Options FileInfo
      AddHandler fcgid-script .php
      FCGIWrapper /var/www/php-fcgi-scripts/apps/.php-fcgi-starter .php
      Order allow,deny
      Allow from all
    </Directory>
  </IfModule>
  
  <IfModule mod_php5.c>
    DocumentRoot /var/www/apps
    AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
    <Directory /var/www/apps>
      Options FollowSymLinks
      AllowOverride None
      Order allow,deny
      Allow from all
    </Directory>
  </IfModule>
  
  ServerSignature Off

</VirtualHost>
```
000-default:


```
<VirtualHost *:80>
    ServerAdmin webmaster@localhost
    
    DocumentRoot /var/www/
    <Directory />
        Options FollowSymLinks
        AllowOverride None
    </Directory>
    <Directory /var/www/>
        Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews
        AllowOverride None
        Order allow,deny
        allow from all
    </Directory>

    ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ /usr/lib/cgi-bin/
    <Directory "/usr/lib/cgi-bin">
        AllowOverride None
        Options +ExecCGI -MultiViews +SymLinksIfOwnerMatch
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
    </Directory>

    ErrorLog /var/log/apache2/error.log
    LogLevel warn

    CustomLog /var/log/apache2/access.log combined

    Alias /doc/ "/usr/share/doc/"
    <Directory "/usr/share/doc/">
        Options Indexes MultiViews FollowSymLinks
        AllowOverride None
        Order deny,allow
        Deny from all
        Allow from 127.0.0.0/255.0.0.0 ::1/128
    </Directory>

</VirtualHost>
```
000-ispconfig.conf:


```
################################################
# ISPConfig Logfile configuration for vlogger
################################################

LogFormat "%v %h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %B \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\"" combined_ispconfig
CustomLog "| /usr/local/ispconfig/server/scripts/vlogger -s access.log -t \"%Y%m%d-access.log\" -d \"/etc/vlogger-dbi.conf\" /var/log/ispconfig/httpd" combined_ispconfig

<Directory /var/www/clients>
    AllowOverride None
    Order Deny,Allow
    Deny from all
</Directory>

# Do not allow access to the root file system of the server for security reasons
<Directory />
       AllowOverride None
       Order Deny,Allow
       Deny from all
</Directory>

# Except of the following directories that contain website scripts
<Directory /usr/share/phpmyadmin>
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
</Directory>

<Directory /usr/share/phpMyAdmin>
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
</Directory>

<Directory /usr/share/squirrelmail>
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
</Directory>

# allow path to awstats and alias for awstats icons
<Directory /usr/share/awstats>
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
</Directory>
Alias /awstats-icon "/usr/share/awstats/icon"
```
default-ssl:


```
<IfModule mod_ssl.c>
<VirtualHost _default_:443>
    ServerAdmin webmaster@localhost
    
    DocumentRoot /var/www/
    <Directory />
        Options FollowSymLinks
        AllowOverride None
    </Directory>
    <Directory /var/www/>
        Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews
        AllowOverride None
        Order allow,deny
        allow from all
    </Directory>

    ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ /usr/lib/cgi-bin/
    <Directory "/usr/lib/cgi-bin">
        AllowOverride None
        Options +ExecCGI -MultiViews +SymLinksIfOwnerMatch
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
    </Directory>

    ErrorLog /var/log/apache2/error.log

    # Possible values include: debug, info, notice, warn, error, crit,
    # alert, emerg.
    LogLevel warn

    CustomLog /var/log/apache2/ssl_access.log combined

    Alias /doc/ "/usr/share/doc/"
    <Directory "/usr/share/doc/">
        Options Indexes MultiViews FollowSymLinks
        AllowOverride None
        Order deny,allow
        Deny from all
        Allow from 127.0.0.0/255.0.0.0 ::1/128
    </Directory>

    #   SSL Engine Switch:
    #   Enable/Disable SSL for this virtual host.
    SSLEngine on
    SSLCertificateFile    /etc/ssl/certs/ssl-cert-snakeoil.pem
    SSLCertificateKeyFile /etc/ssl/private/ssl-cert-snakeoil.key

    <FilesMatch "\.(cgi|shtml|phtml|php)$">
        SSLOptions +StdEnvVars
    </FilesMatch>
    <Directory /usr/lib/cgi-bin>
        SSLOptions +StdEnvVars
    </Directory>

    BrowserMatch ".*MSIE.*" \
        nokeepalive ssl-unclean-shutdown \
        downgrade-1.0 force-response-1.0

</VirtualHost>
</IfModule>
```
ispconfig.vhost:


```
######################################################
# This virtual host contains the configuration
# for the ISPConfig controlpanel
######################################################

 Listen 8080
NameVirtualHost *:8080

<VirtualHost _default_:8080>
  ServerAdmin webmaster@localhost
  
  <IfModule mod_fcgid.c>
    DocumentRoot /var/www/ispconfig/
    SuexecUserGroup ispconfig ispconfig
    <Directory /var/www/ispconfig/>
      Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews +ExecCGI
      AllowOverride AuthConfig Indexes Limit Options FileInfo
      AddHandler fcgid-script .php
      FCGIWrapper /var/www/php-fcgi-scripts/ispconfig/.php-fcgi-starter .php
      Order allow,deny
      Allow from all
    </Directory>
  </IfModule>
  
  <IfModule mod_php5.c>
    DocumentRoot /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/
    AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
    <Directory /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web>
      Options FollowSymLinks
      AllowOverride None
      Order allow,deny
      Allow from all
      php_value magic_quotes_gpc        0
    </Directory>
  </IfModule>
  
  # ErrorLog /var/log/apache2/error.log
  # CustomLog /var/log/apache2/access.log combined
  ServerSignature Off
  
  <IfModule mod_security2.c>
    SecRuleEngine Off
  </IfModule>

  # SSL Configuration
  SSLEngine On
  SSLCertificateFile /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/ssl/ispserver.crt
  SSLCertificateKeyFile /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/ssl/ispserver.key

</VirtualHost>

<Directory /var/www/php-cgi-scripts>
    AllowOverride None
    Order Deny,Allow
    Deny from all
</Directory>

<Directory /var/www/php-fcgi-scripts>
    AllowOverride None
    Order Deny,Allow
    Deny from all
</Directory>
```
Ich kann folgendes aufrufen:

http://ip/webmail/
http://ip/phpmyadmin/

Leider funktioniert wie gesagt http://ip:8080 (ispconfig) nicht.

Wäre nett wenn mir hierzu weiterhelfen könnte. Danke!


Mit freundlichen Grüßen Sven


----------



## moodsx (5. Dez. 2010)

Hat sich erledigt, Fehler gefunden.

Da bei mir der apache2 unter einem anderen User läuft musste ich die Gruppenrechte für ispapps, ispconfig anpassen. Seitdem rennt das System.


MfG


----------

